# 2011 Halloween at HomeGoods/TJMaxx



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spur of the moment decided to stop in my HomeGoods store and they are now stocking the shelves with Halloween! I'll post some pics when I get home. Found something perfect for my haunted garden lab scene. So unusual, which is what makes HomeGoods and related sister stores a terrific place to look. BTW for those of you glitter fans, of which I'm not, the stock people had glitter on them...guess the trend continues this year. Thankfully lots of non-glitter too.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I seriously can't wait to see pictures! I've been calling my closest Home Goods every other day, and all they keep saying is, "Anytime now." I hope anytime is today or tomorrow!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here it is!*

Okay, here are a number of pics I took. They were in the process of putting out items and said that they had more boxes in the back that would get put out in the next few days. So far no tableware or kitchen or serving ware. No big props. Of course they had no idea what would be coming in as we've all come to understand from past years. Didn't get pics of everything but they had 2 long shelving aisles and several end caps and a few of those small square shelf units with merchandise on it already. Enjoy!


























\

more coming....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*HomeGoods, #2*




























and one more set...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some cute stuff.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooh, I really like the witch on the broom candle holders in the last picture! Thanks for taking the pictures for us. A Home Goods is being built now in my area, but don't know if it will be open in time for Halloween goodies. We have TJMaxx and Marshalls, but I always drool over the items I see posted from HomeGoods.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*HomeGoods #3*




















And here is the perfect addition to my witch's enchanted garden or mad botantist lab experiment--A Giant Black Rose! I felt I was meant to walk into the store today to find it! 55 inches tall, complete with thorns, rose leaves. 14.99. The HG location I was in got 4 of them in. 











Well that's all the photos I took folks. Fun stuff. As you can see, some glitter items for those that enjoy the sparkle, but plenty of non-glitter too. My album has a few prices listed but I was in a hurry to get home and only had stopped by chance today.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I picked up that skeleton in the last pic last year at home goods. I really like that witch candle holder..I have to get it.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting Ghost of Spookie!!! 

I went to my local Homegoods and they had nothing out! I really, really want that Reaper Bust! I hope that mine will carry it and that they will even have halloween stuff out!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohhhh I can't wait!! I love the potion jars!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I like the reaper bust too. Time for a shopping trip.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i love that witch candle holder. and im a sucker for glitter  thanks for posting these!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I want the skulls in the glass globe on the pedestal. I told the wife and she's all set to go. HomeGoods is one of her favorite stores. She also likes Pier1 and my daughter said they has some stuff out already.

We've already been to 3 different Michael's and it's killing my Halloween budget.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Looks like they've got some great stuff this year. I call my local HG so much they seem to be getting a little frustrated. I can't wait it's one of my favorite stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Looks like they've got some great stuff this year. I call my local HG so much they seem to be getting a little frustrated. I can't wait it's one of my favorite stores.


Time to disguise your voice! Actually I think that would make a great commercial for them! 



HG Shopper on phone to local HG store: (in Deep voice) Hello, i'm calling to see if you have put out your Halloween yet? 

HG store clerk: No, not yet. Check back later next week.

_*NEXT DAY*_

HG Shopper on phone to local HG store: (with Southern accent): Hello, I'm calling to see if you have put out your Halloween yet?

Same HG store clerk: no, not yet. Check back later. Your voice sounds kind of familiar. Did you call yesterday? 

HG Shopper: (with slipping Southern accent): ahhh, no. Goodness sakes, no. My first time calling....

HG store clerk: Mrs.______, is that you on the phone?! 

*Announcer*: HomeGoods...great Halloween merchandise you can't wait for.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Our local HomeGoods was loaded up with Halloween dolls, so I'd love to see them put out some of this other stuff. They did have the potion bottles and I did especially like the one with a black cat for a stopper, but I'd wipe the glitter off the cat.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Time to disguise your voice! Actually I think that would make a great commercial for them!
> 
> 
> HG Shopper on phone to local HG store: (in Deep voice) Hello, i'm calling to see if you have put out your Halloween yet?
> ...


Lovely idea, GoS That would be an amusing commercial, and I could do the first part, if you'd like

Thanks for the photos. Some of the goodies look very nice. Trip time tomorrow, I think...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those Anna Lee dolls are creepier than any corpse, fake or real.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stopped in my Homegoods today, they are putting things out, but not as much as you have at yours!!! I'm Jealous!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I may have to break open the Skelly Bank (the Piggy one was smashed apart months ago! 

Besides - coins just slip through the eyeball sockets and right into my wallet! If only there were more coins... Nice pics Ghost of Spookie*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

love the witch candle holder i hope they have that here at homesense (canadian branch for homegoods) and the black rose is a must ! thanks for the pictures  ..... i went to 3 homesense yesterday and they had nothing yet


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Great rose! Oooh I can't wait to hit our Home Goods now. Is it payday yet????


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures! My nearest Homegoods is a good half hour drive from my house. From your pics I've seen plenty of things that will make the drive worth-while!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Haha I hadn't thought of disguising my voice. I was in there the other day and for some reason I felt like they could look at me and tell I was the one who was calling everyday. I feel a little like a stalker. If they would just get on with it, I would stop calling.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Neat stuff! Too bad the nearest one is over an hour away! Boo!  Thanks for posting the pics! I Love the owl lanterns and that orange glitter house!!

That phone call would be hilarious!! I am still chuckling


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The nearest Home Goods is 75 miles away from me 

But that witch on a broom/crescent moon candleholder is calling my name....wouldn't she be a _*FABULOUS *_addition to the Witches Wingding decor 

Maybe the Pumpkin and I need to take a road trip


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

AND......

Thanks to Ghost of Spookie for posting those pics!

And your commercial made me laugh out loud at work (I hate when that happens, cause then everybody knows I'm not actually _working_......)


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, I love the reaper and the witch candle holder! Thanks for the pics! I'll have to check our my Home Goods later this week


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am LOVING so much in those photos! The reaper busts, the skeleton topiaries, the witch candle sticks. Good grief....I need to hit the lottery


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome - see 1/2 a dozen things I want just in that first pic alone! Will have to run to our TJMaxx today & see what they've got. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Awesome - see 1/2 a dozen things I want just in that first pic alone! Will have to run to our TJMaxx today & see what they've got. Thanks for the heads up!


HomeGoods has always seemed to have gotten their Halloween merchandise out on the shelves before the TJMaxx arm of the company. I've been pretty lucky at both though for Halloween decor.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I made a visit there today, hoping to find the skulls on pedestal piece that is seen on the bottom shelf in the pics posted here, but they had nowhere near as many items out as yours, GoS. I did like the gargoyle waterglobe, but they had quite a few, and I figured I can always grab it later if I do decide to; I noticed that it's the same gargoyle as in the silver-colored waterglobes from recent years (which I already own one of), just set atop a different base.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

GAAAHHHHH!!!! There are so many things that I see in those pictures that I want!!! Who needs a "Christmas Club" savings.... I need a "Halloween Club" savings account!!! 

Thanks for all of the awesome pictues GOS!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing out in Olathe store Kansas City yet. Don't suppose you know the prices on the witch candle holders and reaper?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't see the witch/bat pillar candle pricing. The reaper bust was 29.99 I believe. If I get back down there later today I'll see what else they have and check the price on the candle holder if it's still there.


Checked today and yes the bust is 29.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More photos? You got it!!*

Just finished uploading 26 new photos to my library from today's visit to HG. Way too many to post here so please check out my library. Newbies, you can click on my UserName for this post and go to my profile--the 2011 album is there.

You're gonna love what you see. Drool away or be willing to part with your money. I loved the colors this year, nothing gaudy. Even the glitter was nice and I'm not a fan of glitter. This time I looked at prices and they really were very reasonable. Generally I saw price stickers from 5.99 to 24.99. I tried posting prices in the album photo description area. 

Update on the witch/moon pillar candle holder--it's made of wood and is 7.99. Same for the bat holder. Another one of my giant black roses sold since yesterday, as well as one of the two witch/moon holders. The one left on the shelf had the broom handle she's holding broken. Too bad.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookier, all I can say is .... drool, drool, drool - I'm loving everything!!! My HGs had prob. 2 shelves worth of items last week, can't wait to head there TOMORROW!!! thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome. And there was more that I didn't take pics of.  Seriously for me this so far has been the most impressive year of decor I've seen. Remember no real props yet (and they usually have some) and no table linens. I'm sure there will be more dining items as well as kitchen gadgets. Their buyers did an outstanding job this year.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just finished uploading 26 new photos to my library from today's visit to HG. Way too many to post here so please check out my library. Newbies, you can click on my UserName for this post and go to my profile--the 2011 album is there.
> 
> You're gonna love what you see. Drool away or be willing to part with your money. I loved the colors this year, nothing gaudy. Even the glitter was nice and I'm not a fan of glitter. This time I looked at prices and they really were very reasonable. Generally I saw price stickers from 5.99 to 24.99. I tried posting prices in the album photo description area.
> 
> Update on the witch/moon pillar candle holder--it's made of wood and is 7.99. Same for the bat holder. Another one of my giant black roses sold since yesterday, as well as one of the two witch/moon holders. The one left on the shelf had the broom handle she's holding broken. Too bad.


Spookie, Thanks for posting all of those pictures. I went to our Homegoods today, and they had about a dozen items total. Mostly those tinsel lighted pieces. The space has been cleared for more, but I was told that the Halloween stuff just hasn't arrived yet. :-(


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, Spookie!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Update on the witch/moon pillar candle holder--it's made of wood and is 7.99.


You realize with that one statement you've sentenced my local store to daily calls about if they have put out any Halloween items yet, right? 

I had thought of only buying one if it was around $15 (was thinking it was resin), but for that price I might just need two facing each other from either end of my fireplace mantle. Although I'm questioning the wisdom of wood for a base for a lit candle....


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice they have some really cool stuff I'll have to go and check it out.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

My Home Goods had about 50% of their stuff out, but I have to admit I wasn't excited about much of it....I'm hoping the stuff they still need to put out will WOW me. Now I have to be sooo selective about what to buy because of storage space, so we'll see what happens. Looks like I'll be there every day for a few weeks. It is my favorite Halloween shopping excursion!!


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh how I wish we had these stores here  Great stuff!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a pic I hadn't posted of a close up of the Witch/Moon Pillar Candle Holder. I double checked my picture of the price tag that I also took of it and it was 7.99. I believe it was wood. I remember picking it up and thinking it felt kind of lightweight. As I mentioned before my store only got two of these in (I saw them being wheeled out to the aisle) so if you are hoping for 2 of them you may or may not get that lucky. Sorry the picture isn't more in focus. I always try to improve the quality of the raw images to bring out the details and this was the best I could do with this item.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you so much! Hopefully this doesn't turn out like last year with the Pumpkin Server where I never saw it in our store.

If it really is wood, probably need to put a small glass dish or something on that base for a large cylindrical orange candle.


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

You think TJ MAXX or Marshals has there halloween out yet? Homegoods never been there and I like what I saw, im so excited im going to go hunting for halloween this weekend then ! those pics were great thanks for shareing them with us. I use to work at Target back in 2004-2006 and I worked in seasonal dept and loved to unbox the halloween we got and displayed them and then end up shoping while i was unpacking lol


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow. Thank you...sort of! hah hah. Now I'm dying to go to Home Goods and buy some stuff.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the wonderful photos guys. For folks like me who are unfortunately stuck in the UK It's like food to a starving man.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

My store started to put out merchandise, took several pics but my phone decided not to work and only saved this pic.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh nice one.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok called down and they started putting stuff out at my local one today (we've got a few others in town, but can't hardly justify the gas money / drive as I figure they're pretty much the same being all in the same town). They had very little out and nothing I was too impressed with, although I did make one purchase. I'm certainly envying everything from the other pics, as I saw a lot in them I'd like to see in person. 

For the witch candles, no joy...even sent an employee to the back to look for me. She volunteered to take my name and number though and call me if she saw them, and even made a sketch of them in her notebook from my description I'd given her earlier. Good employee! 

Oh, my purchase you ask....I don't have a good camera to take a picture at the moment, but it was a resin witch standing about 17-1/2" tall. Her top body from waist up is only about 6"...the rest is a huge ballooning out skirt for her bottom half, so she looks kind of like a witch bowling pin. She's got no face on her (kind of like the Willowbrook angels). She's wearing a witch hat with orange band and black buckle, has long orange hair, and her hands are clasped in front of her waist where she holds a little brown loop of cord which goes down to a jack-o-lantern (it's built into the piece, not separate hanging part). Her skirt part of her dress is pale green and washed with cracks to simulate wood, and little gold stars cut into it. On the front of her dress cut into it are the words "FOR A TASTY SWEET... HOLLER TRICK OR TREAT". She was only $12.99 plus tax.

If someone sees her, they can maybe snap a shot to add here. They only had two and I grabbed one. There was another same style slightly smaller & different colors with her back arched, her body turned to face you from the side while holding a broom, and a saying like Happy Halloween or such on her skirt. Not sure if she was the same price or slightly cheaper being smaller, but probably the same.

Added a bad netbook webcam photo. The description may still be better. lol


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

ROSS had an endcap out! 

Great pics, Ghost of Spookie!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Great news about Ross! I'll have to check them out this weekend. On another note, I went to my local Marshalls this past weekend and there was nothing out yet.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Sally and I ventured to HomeGoods and TJMaxx last night and were very disappointed. They have some stuff out but nothing that I really liked from your pics GOS. It was an easy trip as the stores are less than a mile away and they're right next to each other.

We'll have to go back once a week to check it out. I'll just send Sally, I showed her what I wanted from your pictures. It's already one of her favorite stores without Halloween. She also liked the witch candle holders but of course they didn't have them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw a few of these electronic helmets in the toy section at TJ Maxx. Loved the distressed look of the helmet and could see it being used for an alien theme or robot prop.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are my HomeGoods treasures


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh this is so exciting!!!! 
I have to go this week. So many things I want!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are some of my finds this week - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tlc102462-albums-purchases.html


----------



## moonflower (Sep 16, 2008)

Went to my home goods yesterday and like some of there stuff wich was a cast iron cat.would have bought it but it had fangs and wanted to display it all year round.It seems that ther is only limited quantitys of the busts and decanters so you need to get these soon.even though I find they are not on sale the price stars at ..9.99 and up but they did have that one heavy door stop cat w/fangs that i passed by twice that was pretty cool.Every store has something different and not alot of one thing ..so get it when you see it.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> Oh my gosh this is so exciting!!!!
> I have to go this week. So many things I want!!


Just went to your link - that is some GREAT artwork and crafting to make the books - I love it - you should design and sell them!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

moonflower said:


> Went to my home goods yesterday and like some of there stuff wich was a cast iron cat.would have bought it but it had fangs and wanted to display it all year round.It seems that ther is only limited quantitys of the busts and decanters so you need to get these soon.even though I find they are not on sale the price stars at ..9.99 and up but they did have that one heavy door stop cat w/fangs that i passed by twice that was pretty cool.Every store has something different and not alot of one thing ..so get it when you see it.



Moonflower was that cat about 2 feet or so high, with a tail that curled around the side, very heavy and something like $29.99? If so I saw one in my store and sort of picked it up, haha, thought oh wow this is pretty heavy, what would you do with it? I thought it would make an excellent doorstop if you wanted to keep a door open. Also considered it for an Eqyptian theme. It was on a low display cube and only one at my store. I didn't bend down and notice the fangs.


I did pick up a really nice black velvet covered wire spooky tree that is maybe 2 feet high and maybe 2 feet wide. It was on the display shelf with the lit scary pumpkin faces in my album pics, but you really can't see the tree very well as it was at the very back. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow of it along with the bronzy colored mercury glass owl statute that I picked up the other day. I like the tree a lot because it is narrow and fits perfectly on my fireplace mantle and looks like a silhouette. I think it was 14.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

tlc102462 said:


> Just went to your link - that is some GREAT artwork and crafting to make the books - I love it - you should design and sell them!!



From what I've seen of some of Mizerella's pics under the food section, she's talented in the kitchen too! Loved her skull cake.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> From what I've seen of some of Mizerella's pics under the food section, she's talented in the kitchen too! Loved her skull cake.


I didn't get to the food section, just saw the "spell" book and wished I could find something like that for myself!!! Mizarella is VERY talented!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, thank you tlc and spookie! You are too kind!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

I had NO idea we had a Home Goods here!! Yayyyy!! Going to have to check them out thanks to the great pics!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> Wow, thank you tlc and spookie! You are too kind!


Hey, Mizerella, I was just showing my husband your creations - I was bragging about them all morning and had to show him your creativity!! (You should mass produce now since you've got the template for it!!) LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Planned breakfast around HomeGoods so I could run in and see if they had gotten any reapers in stock. No, but here's a few new things that caught my eye. It seems like the guy in the 1st pic should be holding something but he was the only one in my store so I have no idea what.




























and three more....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

More HOMEGOODS items. The spider candle LED BTW.




























I don't have any little kids but if I did I'd be picking up some of these costumes. All 29.99 and the detailing and materials all very nice.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm LOVING what HomeGoods is having GhostofSpookie! Mine haven't been super stocked yet, but I'm going tomorrow after work- hooray! I'll be sure to take pictures.

On a side note, I was reading PumpkinRot's amazing blog and he posted a picture of a headless horseman. Has anyone seen this? I NEED it! Here's a link to his post on what he found at HomeGoods. The pic is down a little bit: 

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2011/08/home-goods-2011-different-store.html


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Great, I see like three more things I bet ours never gets. I want the lamp he bought for sure (LOVE it!), the purple one looks pretty good (would like to see in person), and I need to see the whole of the Headless Horseman statue. Right off the bat I'm kind of thinking it looks a tad odd to have the pumpkin and hands in color, but the rider and horse looks stone to me. They were probably going for gray / black horse and clothing but it's not coming off that way to me.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

bellelostdrake said:


> I'm LOVING what HomeGoods is having GhostofSpookie! Mine haven't been super stocked yet, but I'm going tomorrow after work- hooray! I'll be sure to take pictures.
> 
> On a side note, I was reading PumpkinRot's amazing blog and he posted a picture of a headless horseman. Has anyone seen this? I NEED it! Here's a link to his post on what he found at HomeGoods. The pic is down a little bit:
> 
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2011/08/home-goods-2011-different-store.html


I saw the Headless Horseman - it's not super big, maybe a foot tall, so it's not something I'd be purchasing.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

PS

Everyone - Our Christmas Tree Shop has a bunch of stuff out FINALLY - I'll post pictures later of my finds!!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*Winner's Canada*

I was at Winner's in Canada today (like Home goods is the USA) and they started to bring out some Halloween. They have brought in a few of the same items as Home Goods this year. There was still more to come I think, but here are some items I remembered.

- Snow globes on pedestal base $12.99

- Black wire pumpkin with glitter $9.99

- Silver pumpkin with glitter (larger) $14.99

- Bag of glittered skulls $14.99

- Medium sized skulls $9.99

- Large glass pumpkins $14.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bellelostdrake said:


> I'm LOVING what HomeGoods is having GhostofSpookie! Mine haven't been super stocked yet, but I'm going tomorrow after work- hooray! I'll be sure to take pictures.
> 
> On a side note, I was reading PumpkinRot's amazing blog and he posted a picture of a headless horseman. Has anyone seen this? I NEED it! Here's a link to his post on what he found at HomeGoods. The pic is down a little bit:
> 
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2011/08/home-goods-2011-different-store.html


@@[email protected]@ I saw the headless guy in my TJMaxx today. It was all black with brushed silver shading. I think if the pumpkin on PumpkinRot's blog was orange (as I saw somewhere) then it was modified after purchasing. The statute was 12.99 I believe. I don't know if HG will get this in at all of it's stores but based on my sighting I would say check out TJMaxx as well. Seemed to be a resin. I have pics of it since I remembered your post and will post them to this thread in a little bit.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

wow your Home Goods has a lot more than mine. But I think mine is just starting to put theirs out. I did get one of the pedestal globe with the creepy spider in it and the Trick Or Trea skeleton from Marshalls. His eyes light up. Btw way Marshalls has those pedestal globes with the spiders and bones/skeleton ones too. $12.99 each and other similar things as HomeGoods because they're owned by the same company.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*This was first endcap at a small TJ Maxx store*

Stopped in and saw the first endcap in my small TJMaxx location. 3 post pages to put up.




























more...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More TJMaxx*




























and finally....more closeups....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Finally TJMaxx pics*





























That's it. The items on this post page were actually found among the regular decor items, not the halloween section. Hard to say if someone moved them. Prices are in my album. I would say the PumpkinRot blog that featured the headless horseman was painted afterwards. 

As for quantities I only saw one of each of the above at my store. As for the other items on the shelf, I did find 2 sets of the 3-set witches bottles, each individually priced however (Dunwitch's Clairvoyance potion, Raven's Craft witch hazel, and Two Witches Brew). The blocks there were two sets. Doubles of a lot of items if you can tell from the pics. A larger store might get in a slightly larger quantity of an item.

BTW I don't know if TJMaxx always gets the exact same items as HomeGoods. I know that the stores do share a lot of the same merchandise though. Mentioning this for newbies who might be looking for a particular item at one store but have a sister store they could also check out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE those vintage looking blocks!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I love those vintage style blocks too! I hope my store has them.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ghost of spookie said:


> that's it. The items on this post page were actually found among the regular decor items, not the halloween section. Hard to say if someone moved them. Prices are in my album. I would say the pumpkinrot blog that featured the headless horseman was painted afterwards.
> 
> As for quantities i only saw one of each of the above at my store. As for the other items on the shelf, i did find 2 sets of the 3-set witches bottles, each individually priced however (dunwitch's clairvoyance potion, raven's craft witch hazel, and two witches brew). The blocks there were two sets. Doubles of a lot of items if you can tell from the pics. A larger store might get in a slightly larger quantity of an item.
> 
> Btw i don't know if tjmaxx always gets the exact same items as homegoods. I know that the stores do share a lot of the same merchandise though. Mentioning this for newbies who might be looking for a particular item at one store but have a sister store they could also check out.


any idea how much the halloween blocks are?? I love them!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I knew someone would ask  I wish I would have looked. I posed it for the pic but forgot to check. I'll be nearby tomorrow and can check then. Anyone else see anything from my TJMaxx photos you'd like more info on? Easier to answer everyone's questions at one time.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

GOS, Don't go just for me - just figured you forgot to post about them. If you go, just check the price for me - but don't do a special trip!! Thanks!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

A few days ago I bought 6 Yankee Candle Witch's brew medium jar candles. That's my favorite scent and it was the one with the lenticular witch label. I missed that one last year. I love HomeGoods


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

oh crap!!! Those are the blocks my OEJ wants!! mmmffffffffff. I guess we'll be making an extra little trip tomorrow.....


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

me and wifey use to love to go into homegoods!!! they have such neat stuff,, wish we had more money to spend this year..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Update on the vintage halloween blocks. They are 7.99. The box had some weight to it and I believe they are made of wood, as well as the images on top, which to me looked like they were painted on.

I've posted to my album some close up images of the characters on top so you can see more of the detail.

BTW TLC, not a problem. A number of people were asking about them. I had to be in that area for lunch so did a quick dash in. Thankfully didn't get tempted by anything while inside!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Update on the vintage halloween blocks. They are 7.99. The box had some weight to it and I believe they are made of wood, as well as the images on top, which to me looked like they were painted on.
> 
> I've posted to my album some close up images of the characters on top so you can see more of the detail.
> 
> BTW TLC, not a problem. A number of people were asking about them. I had to be in that area for lunch so did a quick dash in. Thankfully didn't get tempted by anything while inside!


GOS, they are so darn cute - I headed to 2 TJ Maxxs today and they didn't have the block sets, so I'm going to keep looking - so sad, they are adorable!! Thanks for checking. Wish they would all carry the same stuff so we're not running all over. I think they do things like this on purpose so we all start running like chickens w/o heads trying to find these things!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TLC I am on the west coast so maybe the shipments reach the stores and are put out at slightly different schedules. My closest store is a small one and this endcap so far is all they have stocked. But yeah, I've occasionally made the sometimes daily pilgrimages when there was something I liked that I had seen someone post a picture of. I've been staying out of HomeGoods recently because I need to focus on things to round out what I'll need for this year and it's too easy to get diverted.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Update on the vintage halloween blocks. They are 7.99. The box had some weight to it and I believe they are made of wood, as well as the images on top, which to me looked like they were painted on.
> 
> I've posted to my album some close up images of the characters on top so you can see more of the detail.
> 
> BTW TLC, not a problem. A number of people were asking about them. I had to be in that area for lunch so did a quick dash in. Thankfully didn't get tempted by anything while inside!


oh sooooo cute! i havent even looked at this thread until now - theres no tj max anywhere near me


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> TLC I am on the west coast so maybe the shipments reach the stores and are put out at slightly different schedules. My closest store is a small one and this endcap so far is all they have stocked. But yeah, I've occasionally made the sometimes daily pilgrimages when there was something I liked that I had seen someone post a picture of. I've been staying out of HomeGoods recently because I need to focus on things to round out what I'll need for this year and it's too easy to get diverted.



Hopefully they'll show up in NJ at some point!! Keeping my fingers crossed. I'll let you know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's possible it might show up at a MARSHALLS or HOMEGOODS if you have one of those near you. I don't know why they don't list all of these stores together on one website....scratch head...but they are all sister companies and I have seen some of the same merchandise carried by two or three of them at the same time. I only have one nearby Marshalls and it's not that close so don't frequent it that often but I've found matching things there when I couldn't locate another duplicate at TJs or HG.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's possible it might show up at a MARSHALLs or HOMEGOODS if you have one of those near you. I don't know why they don't list all of these stores together on one website....scratch head...but they are all sister companies and I have seen some of the same merchandise carried by two or three of them at the same time.


marshalls and tj maxx are basically in the same shopping center here if i remember correctly LOL, so that doesnt help much LOL

thats what i get for living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just checked the HOMEGOODS store locator site and they seem to list all three (not sure if they are all listed or not) but here' the link for Homegoods.

I've lived in a few small towns so understand your comment witchymom. Pluses and minus. I personally don't like crowded big cities but sure miss some of the advantages they offer when it comes to shopping or dining out.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just checked the HOMEGOODS store locator site and they seem to list all three (not sure if they are all listed or not) but here' the link for Homegoods.
> 
> I've lived in a few small towns so understand your comment witchymom. Pluses and minus. I personally don't like crowded big cities but sure miss some of the advantages they offer when it comes to shopping or dining out.


i looked, to see if maybe there was one i didnt know about but nope... sigh.... oh well. LOL


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, GOS, I'm going to keep h(a)unting!!!! Maybe one will turn up!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Ghost of Spookie! I found this forum after doing a Google search to see what kind of stuff TJ MAXX was getting for Halloween this year. 

I stopped by my TJ MAXX today but they only had a small end-cap set up, just some witch figures, small jars of YC Candy Corn, the vintage Halloween blocks and the purple potion bottles w the glitter cat & eye stoppers. I picked up a set of the vintage blocks, I just couldn't pass them up for $7.99, espeically since they only had two sets. I'll be checking back hoping to find that headless horseman figure!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures, Ghost of Spookie! I found this forum after doing a Google search to see what kind of stuff TJ MAXX was getting for Halloween this year.
> 
> I stopped by my TJ MAXX today but they only had a small end-cap set up, just some witch figures, small jars of YC Candy Corn, the vintage Halloween blocks and the purple potion bottles w the glitter cat & eye stoppers. I picked up a set of the vintage blocks, I just couldn't pass them up for $7.99, espeically since they only had two sets. I'll be checking back hoping to find that headless horseman figure!


Lucky that you found the blocks - they are adorable - I'm jealous!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Traditions has a similar block set but it's $29.99! Ouch. So anyone who gets a set from TJ Maxx will be getting a really good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More HomeGoods Halloween Additions*

Here's some photos of new additions at my HomeGoods. First "large" item. I asked if there were any more big items and they said this was the first one to come in. 




























and a few more...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last 3 pics:


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I really like that black cat. I need to make a trip back to Home Goods.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Is it just me, or does that witch look like a _very_ happy man in drag?

Some of the items are really nice, but that one worries me


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the witches hat and the skeletons!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the black cat on the right hand side of the 3rd picture (post #101)! I can't wait to see if my TJ MAXX gets any of that stuff!

Just got home and opened the set of vintage blocks, they aren't double sided but they are made of wood. The characters are stickers attached to wood cut outs, glued into place on top of the wood blocks. I can't wait to find a place to display them!

I also remembered that my TJ MAXX had a Dept. 56 Halloween Village accessory I hadn't seen mentioned. It was a small figurine of 3 trick-or-treaters, 2 kids, dressed as a football player and cheerleader and an adult dressed as a referee.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

and the pumpkins and I din't even see those little owls!!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> Is it just me, or does that witch look like a _very_ happy man in drag?
> 
> Some of the items are really nice, but that one worries me


lol that is too funny!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

All right, I found the red / purple lanterns (one big one was broken already). They're ok, but I wasn't thrilled in person. My budget is happy with that decision. Thanks to the pics, I'm not searching out the Horseman anymore. He's nice, just slightly less detailed than I wanted. 

So, that leaves me still searching for the witch candle holder and that lamp pumpkinrot found (you suppose they put that in the lighting area)? No luck at my store either way, just wondering.

Technically, you could say I'm searching for a third item...that 2009 resin black cat in his green coat and hat....

Haven't really seen anything yet that hasn't already been posted. I still think the really good stuff gets picked over before it ever makes it to the stores in the center of the country. 

This is kind of an aside, but I may do the Secret Reaper next year when have more time. If I wanted to do mostly homemade stuff for it, does the guy running it take time to match up the types of items you like to give to if you specify (or can you)? I can do a lot more if making from scratch and it's more fun / personal too. I don't have time this year as I'm way behind on planning for my club's annual event, and money is tight too.

Time and money, can I get a box of each please?


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Love the witch hat and the danger sign. Wish I had a store here.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

N/M found my answer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email from Home Goods today saying that Halloween had arrived in the store. I think we knew that!

Anyway hope that means that some of you guys who haven't seen much in your location have had an influx of all those missing items on your shelves.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

This year I'm going for a more sophisticated look and HG looks like the first place I'm going to stop this year. Last year my husband bought a bat snowglobe and two Halloween mugs from there and I was absolutely in love. The prices seem really reasonable. I love all the black, white and red decorations. I'm going to need a good hour or two there next week.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

I found the headless horseman and a purple glass owl at Marshall's in Myrtle Beach - love them!!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Went to home goods today,they had lots of good stuff!! There we're alot of dolls & figurines that were really different. Almost everything had glitter on it, i know some dont like it but I like it on the black items. I got a huge potion bottle to add to my collection,love it! I had to have some serious restraint not to buy up everything!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Let's see. I want the vampire trick or treat statue, a couple of those large (but not giant-sized) lanterns, a barrel of the fluffy ravens, and a set of those pumpkin/pirate hybrid plates. I'll be getting the vampire statue for sure. The rest will either be delivered by Santa, or not come into my possession at all.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Giant black rose, I like.
 

It's interesting to see the different types of stores that have halloween in different parts of the US.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I MUST have those tumblers!


----------



## Gordy39 (Feb 14, 2011)

That headless horseman did it come with a orange colored pumpkin? And how much was it?



http://www.facebook.com/midsouthhaunts


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more new items I noticed today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The owl I bought and the creepy soap are in my album.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

So, has it been your experience in year's past that you'll see a lot of the items showing up now continue to show up clear through Halloween (new shipments) or is it mostly just continually changing with new through Halloween (lots of items just simply disappearing)?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I would say for the most part that the duplicates come in about the same time and when they are gone that's it. I found that if I saw something I liked here in people's pics or had seen it at a store, didn't buy and changed my mind but it was gone by my return visit, I had more success finding it at another location or in one of the sister companies within a few weeks of the initial sighting. 

Some things like several of the Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items I have seen repeated in the stores in subsequent years or sometimes it mysteriously appears on the shelf many months later when halloween has long been gone. But the bulk of it I don't get the impression makes a reappearance.

Curious what other HG/TJM buyers say.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Our Home Goods seem to get so much and that's it. It can be mostly gone by October and bang it's Christmas from there on out. So when you see it best get it then. Awesome products and good prices that you don't see anywhere else.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

*sigh*
I think in the future I need a trading buddy for HomeGoods stuff. Things I can say "grab one for me" and take photos in my store and have them do the same. The stuff I really want doesn't seem to make it here. But I am noticing quite a few things others have not yet posted as well...just nothing I myself am interested in myself, but some pretty neat items. I have to be pretty selective because I don't buy many things each year for Halloween and have VERY limited storage space.

Then if we find it ourselves in 30 days, the other could return their item or we'll just end up doing a shipment /payment to each other in October or before (just to try and keep shipments to one box).  Wonder what shipping would run packaging well to protect the items for most the stuff? Still, let me know if this sounds interesting. For info, I'm smack-dad dead-center of the country in KC. 

Seems like this store almost screams for some shopping arrangements like this.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

GOS - love your posts - great stuff!!!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the problems is that if anyone who reads this forum is near you, they might get there first... "Oh look at that gargoyle... and there's a TJ Maxx right near where I work!"


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Xane said:


> One of the problems is that if anyone who reads this forum is near you, they might get there first... "Oh look at that gargoyle... and there's a TJ Maxx right near where I work!"


That depends if you e-mail the photos to your "partner" first to let them pick if they want something before you post it.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

For all of you glitter lovers - here's what I bought at TJ Maxx today. It's a countdown sign. You have to manually change the date and it only starts the countown at 39 days. Was $9.99


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhh, I like the countdown sign with the witch!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More TJMaxx items -- they put out new shelf*

Here's a peak at some new items that were put out in my TJMaxx. As you will notice, some of the items look familiar if you have been following the HomeGoods photos. But I did see a number of items that for the moment seem to be specific to TJMaxx. Here they are. I also have close up of the tree to upload but seem to be having a little difficulty doing so. Will come back and post it later. It gives a better idea of the branch structure is which pretty nice.




























and a few closeups...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Some TJ Maxx closeups*




























A few details are in the album. I'll post a closeup on the tree when I can. Check back here.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Heading to Homegoods tonight to maybe grab a secret reaper gift. . . maybe not, who knows? Regardless, I know I'll be leaving with stuff for me! Haha.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ]


Oh man, I LOVE that owl! I stopped at TJ MAXX last night and they added a few things to the end-cap they had set up last time, but not much. I start my new job tomorrow, across the street from TJ MAXX, and I have a feeling I'll be checking regularly! lol


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I need to go back this week. I dashed in with my 4 year old so I couldn't take long, but I grabbed a couple things. The much coveted witch candle holder and this glittery hand. It holds my business cards right now. Good glitter too, doesn't come off when you touch it. They had silver ones too, $7.99.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few more new items I noticed today.


I have to have that Owl !!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought the skeleton guy tonite & a larger version of just his head. It lights up. It was the only thing that "grabbed" me. It reminded me of a Tim Burton drawing.

Owls are very big in decor in general right now. It's like the 70s all over again.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's what I found in my local branch of the UK version TK Maxx today. Absolutely microscopic compared to what you'd find in the states.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Silver Spike said:


> Here's what I found in my local branch of the UK version TK Maxx today. Absolutely microscopic compared to what you'd find in the states.


Hey, not bad stuff, maybe it will take a little longer to get things out your way - looks similar to US items!!! Good luck!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

PS, I like the witches on the bottom shelf - very cute!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few details are in the album. I'll post a closeup on the tree when I can. Check back here.



I absolutely LOVE those skull bottles and the vintage boxes!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I love the look of the black vine pumpkin, which would go perfectly with my theme for this year Do you know how much it cost, GoS?


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few details are in the album. I'll post a closeup on the tree when I can. Check back here.
> 
> 
> GOS, You have the best TJ MAXX - LOVE LOVE the skeleton bottles - nothing like that in MY TJ Maxx - I just bought silver skeleton corks for some cheapo bottles I got from Christmas Tree store, which would have been unnecessary had I seen these beauties!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I love the look of the black vine pumpkin, which would go perfectly with my theme for this year Do you know how much it cost, GoS?



Stopped there today when I went to get coffee, and it was 12.99. It doesn't have glitter on it per se but a sort of chunky crystals on it that reflect some light. I think I've seen this same pumpkin at HG as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tlc102462, I think my local stores have gotten in some nice holiday mdse this year. I a-l-m-o-s-t bought the bottle set for the stoppers and black bottle look but I kind of like the look of paper labels on the bottles for consistency of my witch's kitchen but if I wasn't doing what I'm doing, I thought these were a really nice set, especially for the price. They were pretty small though.

_BTW, NEW PHOTOS IN MY ALBUM FROM LAST's NIGHTS TRIP TO ANOTHER TJMaxx LOCATION AND A TJMaxx and MORE (HomeGoods) store. I'm still trying to upload the last 2 pics before the site goes into maintenance. I'll be back later and finish if not._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*SF Bay area haunters--San Jose Almaden store*

Planned Friday dinner at the Alamaden Shopping Center in San Jose, so I could check out the stores in that area and save some gasoline at the same time. If you live in this area, the TJMaxx and More (now just referred to as TJMaxx Homegoods store), _had literally aisles and aisles, both side of shelving and endcaps as well, of halloween items out. I was astounded by how much there was to see._ They also had halloween out in the dinnerware area and table linens area.

That said a lot of the stuff was items already shown in photos already posted, but there were multiple quantities of things, so really the best chance right now before it's picked over of finding something. They also had some items I had not seen before and I took a few pics before running over to the restaurant for dinner. Still have 2 photos to upload and not having much success right now. One was a kind of cool 2 ft high, bat-topped graveyard piece, 24.99. Only one of those. 

I believe on the SF peninsula there are about 3 of these giant stores: Almaden, one in Santa Clara right off of Hwy 101, and I was at one in maybe Redwood City? when it first opened a few years back. These would be my suggestions for the best selection of locations for multiple quantity of items.

Oh and by the way I have yet in any of my other stores to see the candle holder with the crescent moon and the witch since I found the two at the first HomeGoods I saw halloween in. I'm glad to see that a few of you out there have found it though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Yet Another TJMaxx location*

Quick run in to a small TJMaxx location for some pics:




























A few more pics in the album not posted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here's a few pics from that larger TJMaxx and More location*

Here's a few more pics from that larger TJMaxx and More location I mentioned in an above post:




























No really large props though yet. Three more pics to post.... Check album for more details.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Last pics from yesterday's TJMaxx and More visit*

New board is up so here's me seeing how it is to post pics from my album to the forum. These are the last 3 pics I took yesterday:


Sorry haven't been able to select and copy the URL for the photo, so either it's not available yet or I have a steeper learning curve to surmount....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped there today when I went to get coffee, and it was 12.99. It doesn't have glitter on it per se but a sort of chunky crystals on it that reflect some light. I think I've seen this same pumpkin at HG as well.


Thank you for the response. Not a bad price

As for posting pics, I found out that you have to bring them in as an attachment first, then you can actually use them (the same way as before). The new version of the forum is going to take a bit of getting used to...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Quick run in to a small TJMaxx location for some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that frog hope i can find it here thanks for all the cool pic


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK saw your suggestion Garthgoyle and trying again.

No luck. I tried before to select the photos under attachments, before and again now, but can't resize the window to see all the photos in my album or scroll the window nor can I even drag one of the photos into the area below. I'm on an iPad right now and this simply isn't a fuctuiion that will work for me. I'll see if my DH has better luck but right now I'm dead in the water trying to post pics. Sorry guys.


Here goes again...trying different approach and on my laptop Mac this time....





























Not sure why the thumbnails are coming up. Kind of takes up extra space on post and the page....hmmm... I'll have to go back to my iPad and see if I have luck posting from there.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

GOS...thank you so much for posting all of these pics. As soon as I saw those vintage Halloween blocks I knew I just had to have them. I went to Marshall's today and they had just one set--and I got it! I bought a garland a couple of years ago that has those same vintage pumpkin characters and cats so the blocks are a perfect match! If it weren't for you I wouldn't have run out shopping today and most likely would have missed out on the blocks completely. Thank you again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your welcome! I recently thanked Greaseballs80 for posting her pics of the vintage apothecary bottle buys that led me to my TJMaxx and finding them there. I'm glad cell phones today have cameras and we're able to share our finds here much more easily than a few years back. So many of us have stores nearby that otherwise we might not even know carried some of the things we like. Also thanks Larry for giving us the space to share!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@[email protected]@ I saw the headless guy in my TJMaxx today. It was all black with brushed silver shading. I think if the pumpkin on PumpkinRot's blog was orange (as I saw somewhere) then it was modified after purchasing. The statute was 12.99 I believe. I don't know if HG will get this in at all of it's stores but based on my sighting I would say check out TJMaxx as well. Seemed to be a resin. I have pics of it since I remembered your post and will post them to this thread in a little bit.


GoS thank you so much for the info and all the pictures of the headless horseman! And congrats to everyone else who has found him. I have been to 5 HomeGoods and a few TJMaxx's and I have had NO luck in spotting him yet. I collect Headless Horseman, so I'm keeping up the hunt. Has anyone in SoCal seen this guy yet?

Also thank you so much for all the great pics everyone. I've had a few to put up for a couple days now. After I comb through to make sure they haven't been posted already I'll put them up


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i went to Home Goods the other night right before closing, 
and there she was, an employee in the halloween section, 
and what was she doing? 
sweeping up glitter


----------



## xBatty (Aug 21, 2011)

Gyahhh! Now I'm going to have to make a trip out there this week, sometime! <3


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK saw your suggestion Garthgoyle and trying again.
> 
> No luck. I tried before to select the photos under attachments, before and again now, but can't resize the window to see all the photos in my album or scroll the window nor can I even drag one of the photos into the area below. I'm on an iPad right now and this simply isn't a fuctuiion that will work for me. I'll see if my DH has better luck but right now I'm dead in the water trying to post pics. Sorry guys.
> 
> ...


GOS - Those heads on the sticks are also at Christmas Tree shop as well, just FYI - at least we're getting a variety of places to find these things. I WANT the poison and vampire blood bottles - actually NEED them - hopefully they're coming to my area . . . .SOON!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually went online and found my nearest Home Goods so I could head over there. I wanted that witches hat that was in the pics a few pages back. I was getting a little worried they had sold out when I finally found the last one!

They are in my album on here, I got the first 3 at the Home Goods, the pumpkin I got at Garden Ridge:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/sookie-albums-shopping-2011.html


So Home Goods is putting stuff out


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Can the mods delete this second post? thanks


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


i love that bat. i hope my TJ Maxx starts getting stuff like that. i love little tombstone/cemetery statues and anything with bats.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Checked into my local TJ Max and they don't really have much halloween other than a few baby outfits and some country pumpkin decor.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought this little guy yesterday at HomeGoods. They had quite a bit of stuff. I can't wait to go back to see if they get more. They had a lot of repeats.









I bought WAAAY to much stuff for my victim, but I'm sure they won't mind!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't wait for out TJ MAXX to put out the Anna Lee Dolls! I have several different versions of that arch-backed, bushy tailed black cat, but don't have that one. I love how different the Anna Lee stuff is, especially the mice, and always love seeing them at TJ MAXX for all the holidays.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK saw your suggestion Garthgoyle and trying again.
> 
> No luck. I tried before to select the photos under attachments, before and again now, but can't resize the window to see all the photos in my album or scroll the window nor can I even drag one of the photos into the area below. I'm on an iPad right now and this simply isn't a fuctuiion that will work for me. I'll see if my DH has better luck but right now I'm dead in the water trying to post pics. Sorry guys.
> 
> ...


We got the bat sculpture last weekend and put it outside near the countdown clock. There was another one that had a haunted house on it but we weren't sure about it. We figured we might come back for it but there was another lady in the store with her cart full of Halloween stuff and she ended up getting it. Shucks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't see the reaper bust at our Home Goods. I'd love to top a tombstone with that.

Here's what we picked up over the weekend. The little vampire is a kitchen timer.










and what we saw (set to music)


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Was at Homesense today and they have lot's of great Halloween items in. Let's just say I wanted to buy everything  As far as big props they had two large resign busts for $29.99 (very detailed), large standing witch for $150, animated three foot witches price not sure, large animated gargoyles and tons of beautiful small things. Worth going to check out but shop early because some items there where only a few of, worked for me in the past.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spinechiller said:


> Was at Homesense today and they have lot's of great Halloween items in. Let's just say I wanted to buy everything  As far as big props they had two large resign busts for $29.99 (very detailed), large standing witch for $150, animated three foot witches price not sure, large animated gargoyles and tons of beautiful small things. Worth going to check out but shop early because some items there where only a few of, worked for me in the past.


did you get some pictures ? i bought a few things last week but they didnt have much( around the montreal stores) was thinking of going today but hubby had to go to work overtime so will try and go tomorow or saturday  that store is not good for my wallet LOL


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

a witch from canada said:


> did you get some pictures ? i bought a few things last week but they didnt have much( around the montreal stores) was thinking of going today but hubby had to go to work overtime so will try and go tomorow or saturday  that store is not good for my wallet LOL


No I didn't, but will be back tomorrow (wanted to think about a few things before I buy). I will try to get pics tomorrow though, I'm the same way I want to buy lot's but try to stay in control


----------



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

I picked up these lanterns at HomeGoods a few weeks ago. Haven't seen any other photos of them in this thread yet. Not the best picture, but these are really nice. Also picked up two hanging plant holders at Christmas Tree Shop that I'll use to hang these outside with some pillar candles in them.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, STILL no pumpkin server (not that I'm that surprised) nor any of the two headless horseman statues. I think I should have asked someone on the forum to pick them up for me (the horseman ones at least). I've already burned far more in gas than shipping would cost (or the statues, for that matter).

Returned my bat "WELCOME" tombstone statue. Just didn't do much for me where I had to display it. Did pick up one of the lanterns that's narrower at the top than bottom and has real glass vs. the plastic with the silhouette of quarter moon, tree, bat, balck cat, jack-o-lantern, and tombstones on all 4 sides. I lit it up with a big candle, and looks REALLY nice. Don't think I mentioned I bought it before. They come in 3 designs in that shape that I've seen, and don't seem to sell out THAT fast.

I've decided that I must have weird taste from most people.

EDIT: This is kind of off-topic, but I contacted the artist who did the work seen in my avatar to see if he won't set up with higher resolution images a place where we can order canvas prints of his work and him be compensated. He really has some FANTASTIC Halloween art he does (in 3 to 20 hours). Man, I wish he had his talents.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to uploading a few photos to my album. I have a few from HomeGoods from a few days ago: a resin witch statute, Boston Warehouse Bone Collector Cookie Jar, door hanging animated and motion sensored reaper, some skeleton candles. I didn't post pics of the party pics and treat boxes, regular and mini sized, glass pumpkin jar (similar to Libby Glass' version but smaller), and these silver or copper metal servers with detachable spider leg supports. They were really nice sized for a party and the silver one had a 5 wine bottle webbed grate that fit over the top to hold the bottles in the ice ($69). Rather elegant and would be nice to use if you were having a more upscale party.


----------



## K4RL (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the spiral cupcake holder  just a shame we ain't getting them in the UK at TK Maxx stores  as they would be perfect for my blood n guts cakes.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> EDIT: This is kind of off-topic, but I contacted the artist who did the work seen in my avatar to see if he won't set up with higher resolution images a place where we can order canvas prints of his work and him be compensated. He really has some FANTASTIC Halloween art he does (in 3 to 20 hours). Man, I wish he had his talents.


I've tried doing that very thing, but never got a response from him.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> I've tried doing that very thing, but never got a response from him.


Same, no word from him. That's a shame. If he had available a higher res version at a good site for doing canvas prints with some options to it, I think he'd sell quite a few. If you could get them 16x20 or larger sizes on canvas, they would be gorgeous lit over a fireplace.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow look at all these great photos! I need to go by TJ maxx!  I think I will do some serious damage to my bank account rofl.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Same, no word from him. That's a shame. If he had available a higher res version at a good site for doing canvas prints with some options to it, I think he'd sell quite a few. If you could get them 16x20 or larger sizes on canvas, they would be gorgeous lit over a fireplace.


I thought that same thing, about a year ago. We really want some Halloween themed art work for two spots in our house, one over a fireplace, and I wanted one of his but could not get through to the guy at all. I would have paid fair price for them too. It's kind of a shame.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Mom and I went shopping yesterday and our Homegoods had mostly sparkles and cutesy, but we found some good buys.  Skull bottle stoppers, bone cheese spreader and bowl, skull tealights, skull salt and pepper shakers, skull candle holders, mason jars with cupcake sprinkles, and some more cupcake decor. The globe was a great deal...it didn't have a price tag, so the guy just rang up one of the small globes for $12.99! The globe has color changing lights in it...very neat! Has anyone seen one? I'd like to know how much it really was. lol


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chrissy said:


> Mom and I went shopping yesterday and our Homegoods had mostly sparkles and cutesy, but we found some good buys.  Skull bottle stoppers, bone cheese spreader and bowl, skull tealights, skull salt and pepper shakers, skull candle holders, mason jars with cupcake sprinkles, and some more cupcake decor. The globe was a great deal...it didn't have a price tag, so the guy just rang up one of the small globes for $12.99! The globe has color changing lights in it...very neat! Has anyone seen one? I'd like to know how much it really was. lol
> View attachment 85856


Does that globe fog? It looks like it fogs. Let me know. I saw it and didn't get it because I couldn't test to see if it worked, but I liked it alot.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Found a few things at TJ Maxx, except for the headless horseman, of course! lol They were finally putting a cart full of stuff out after a few weeks of the same slim pickings. 

They had the skull and spider black snow globes mentioned before, along with one with a witch stirring a cauldron of skulls.
View attachment 86344


They also had these cool bottles. They had another set that were all black bottles w the same stoppers, not sure if they were the same labels. They were only $10 a set.
View attachment 86346


----------



## Bamaboo (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my first post. Oddly, I googled Homegoods and witch and ended up on this site! My interest was based on a purchase today that is identical to the above pic of the above large witch from Ghost of Spookie's album. I am having them hold her until I make sure I want a $199 witch inmy home! I was immediately drawn to her, but debated because of the cost and she will take up some storage, as well. She has great detail in person. She has bone earrings, spider ring, great eyelashes, nice heavy stand, layered dress etc..., etc... What are your honest thoughts?


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bamaboo said:


> This is my first post. Oddly, I googled Homegoods and witch and ended up on this site! My interest was based on a purchase today that is identical to the above pic of the above large witch from Ghost of Spookie's album. I am having them hold her until I make sure I want a $199 witch inmy home! I was immediately drawn to her, but debated because of the cost and she will take up some storage, as well. She has great detail in person. She has bone earrings, spider ring, great eyelashes, nice heavy stand, layered dress etc..., etc... What are your honest thoughts?


It's a beautiful witch, but for $199 I'd find out who it's made by. If you want are interested in collectible dolls, you may think about Katherine's Collection dolls. Her Halloween 2010 and 2011 collection is incredible!! I collect Katherine's Collection dolls and I like to buy collectible things for display inside as well as animatronics for outside displays. So it's whatever you have a passion for. If you really like her, go for it and make her a nice centerpiece to your display!! I've seen her and she's pretty nice, she's big too!!! Good Luck!!
I just tried getting to the KC web site and it wouldn't let me in, but it's www.katherinescollection.com.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TLC the witch isn't a doll she's a pretty tall resin-like statute. Maybe 4 feet tall? Hard to get a good feel for height from the picture.

I thought she was a beautifully done piece with a lot of fine detail, but can understand concerns about where to store. I find myself attracted to a number of the larger statuary pieces HG gets in but just don't really have a great place to display either. The gargoyles I bought a few years ago from them take up a good chunk of my extra garage space and can take the colder and hotter temps being stored there. I don't know if I would store something like her in my garage. A basement or closet might be a better place. I know some of you guys probably have large entryways that something like this would be right at home in. My experience has been that HG will have a pretty good price if you could find it in another store for comparison purposes. I'm thinking it's unique enough that not that many get made and probably end up in gift type shops or maybe used as store displays.


----------



## Bamaboo (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for your input GOS and TGP!! She is pretty unique and very happy to look at, as well. I am in agreement with you GOS, she is about 4 hour tall, at least. I have a large Santa, large rabbit, large scarecrow, and am wondering if I have room for a large witch, to add to my "large" collection. She would have to stay indoors as there are glue pieces. I live in the South and the heat here is very intense and can ruin items easily in temps of over 100. She is so unique though, I may be quite regretful if I pass her up. I will let you know what I decide. I am taking the week-end to think it all over.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bamaboo! I actually came across the forum in August when doing a search for Halloween items at TJ Maxx.

The witch is really cool, if you really like it and think you would regret getting it, I say go ahead and get it!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Our HomeGoods has consolidated all to one aisle (front/back), 2 endcaps, and 2 tables. They've really slowed down shipments and the people rearranging the display said "We're done with Halloween". Before October, really? We got in that witch, but alas, no pumpkin server for me again.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Our HomeGoods has consolidated all to one aisle (front/back), 2 endcaps, and 2 tables. They've really slowed down shipments and the people rearranging the display said "We're done with Halloween". Before October, really? We got in that witch, but alas, no pumpkin server for me again.


I've noticed this alot with stores that put Halloween out early (early-mid August). I was in YC on Thursday and the Halloween was all condensed to one tall, skinny shelf display to the left of the middle of the store. They didn't even have the Boney Bunch signs or posters in the windows or hanging from the ceiling anymore, the windows and the front displays were owl & fall/harvest stuff. The cashier gave me a coupon to come back in on October 3 when the Christmas stuff comes out!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

sumrtym said:


> Our HomeGoods has consolidated all to one aisle (front/back), 2 endcaps, and 2 tables. They've really slowed down shipments and the people rearranging the display said "We're done with Halloween". Before October, really? We got in that witch, but alas, no pumpkin server for me again.


Well, at least you got a couple of things you wanted. I called all the TJ Maxx's, Marshalls, & Home Goods in a 5 state radius, and none of them had the 5 1/2 foot tall skeleton holding the pumpkin resin statue.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

That's true, I did get 2 of the witch pillars and the headless horseman on horse, plus another 6 items between TJ Maxx and Homegoods. I think I burned up a ton of gas trying to get the two things I really wanted though. The others just kind of found me on other trips.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hadn't been in HomeGoods for a few weeks and so after having dinner nearby decided to see what was left-- read that Christmas stuff was already on the shelves, so not expecting much. Well I was shocked to see some really cool new stuff. Halloween was still out on a number of the shelves and yes, Christmas was in full force (lots of glitter on first glance). I took some pics but won't be able to post until tommorow afternoon/evening. Here's what I remember that caught my eye:

Adult Rubies garment bag costumes--the nice stuff. Men's and women's. I remember a ghost groom, a gothic vampire dress costume, Elvira, a poodle skirt outfit, and a number of other spookier costumes but drawing a blank on them. I think the prices were something like $69.99 to $99.99. Sure they sell for more.

There was a hanging pumpkin lit reaper with chains, might have been $49.

Two fabulous looking resin busts--male and female. Vampire themed. Static I'm pretty sure but really nice. $29.99 each. I'm really tempted to forgo something else I was still going to pick up for these. 

There was this black cat lantern (battery operated) that was kind of cool, 7.99 I think. Kind of vintage looking and resin I believe. The head was roundish and kind of with a hammered texture (if that makes sense). Had the vintage looking eyes, nose and mouth. 

There was also some very nicely styled shiney metal pewter? serveware that I liked a lot. An ice bucket (or cookie jar? or candy stash) with a lid with a bat as the lid handle. 14.99 maybe? A square tray with a nice spider web design and a raised spider in one corner. Plus a rectangular tray with a similar design. Didn't have time to note the prices of these. 

Well just wanted to give a shout out that if you are still in the market for some halloween decor, that you might want to stop in and see what HomeGoods in your area has out on the shelves now.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I swear everytime I go in that store I find something new. Have you all seen the large Vampire busts? There is a woman and man. They remind me of the Haunted Mansion, I got those last week. They're nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think those are the ones I mentioned in my post Creepyhomemaker. Sure sounds like it anyway. They look so nice and I think I would only want to use them indoors and not part of my halloween display outdoors, even if not touchable by the ToTers for fear they would get damaged. My store had two sets of them, and i noticed the one woman had a chipped hairdo. Looked like they might be plaster casts as the chipped portion that was exposed was white. How will you be using your couple? Not sure where I would store them. I do have the Sam's Club interactive talking vampire couple busts which i will use outside (covered porch) with the ToTers so the HGs ones would be a bit redundant in a way. I haven't waivered so much about anything I've seen recently, so this is a tough one. I think I'm going to HG tomorrow am when they open after breakfast and if I don't pick them up first thing I think they will be bought over the weekend (at least the undamaged ones).


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

oh, Helllll no, y'all dinnint.

I have been soooo gooud about staying outta HG. Damn, and there's one on my way to work this morning. OY VEY!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd pretty much stopped going in this last week or so, but they still are getting in new stuff I hadn't seen before. Ours had a vampire bat tray (silver, lays flat and could put something in the wings...$9.99), a couple bowls that were silver with spiderweb designs, etc. They had one last standing headless horseman figure (imagine they had got in at least 2) and I grabbed it. I've bought enough that I've stopped running down there but there are some neat things still coming in. HomeGoods is one of those stores you just can't go once or twice, they'll continue to get in new and different things you haven't seen throughout the season. If you think it's all already been posted in pictures, think again. I've seen a ton of stuff this year never got posted in the forums there.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update Spookie & Creepyhomemaker. I've been making regular pilgrimages to our Homegoods, but haven't found much in the way of Spooky or Goth this year. Would either of you happen to have pics of the Vampire busts or Rubies Gothic Vampire Dress? I'd love to see them. If they're as good as they sound, I may have to call in help from some relatives in other states to find them. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Velvet Vampire, sorry I got busy over the weekend and forgot about posting the pics from my recent HG visit. The board is really slow right now and I'm having big delays in uploading any pics. So far did manage to upload the vampire couple busts so am posting that below. 29.99 each and a decent size -- I'd say over 12 inches. I think someone said they bought them so maybe they could post the actual dimensions. 

I checked through the costume pics I took (didn't get one of all the ones my HG got in) and the costume pics I took were the Skeleton Bride and Groom (from the Grand Heritage Collection) and Elvira. The costumes were $69.99 to $99.99 (it was in one of my pics). I'll try to upload my other photos later tonight.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

We had 2 pair of those come in awhile back, they are definitely over 12". Big, heavy, well made. We never got in adult costumes. Someone bought the $199 witch at ours, still got a $129 one. No pumpkin servers. Ours looks like a picked over Thanksgiving turkey. Either this weekend was a buying frenzy of what was left, or they've stopped getting in much Halloween (the Christmas aisles are in full swing now).


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic, Spookie. Oooooh, I really like those. I guess I'll keep making those treks to Homegoods, and email the pic to some of my Halloween habit enablers. Hopefully, I'll get lucky. Thanks for posting about them. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Velvet Vampire, sorry I got busy over the weekend and forgot about posting the pics from my recent HG visit. The board is really slow right now and I'm having big delays in uploading any pics. So far did manage to upload the vampire couple busts so am posting that below. 29.99 each and a decent size -- I'd say over 12 inches. I think someone said they bought them so maybe they could post the actual dimensions.
> 
> I checked through the costume pics I took (didn't get one of all the ones my HG got in) and the costume pics I took were the Skeleton Bride and Groom (from the Grand Heritage Collection) and Elvira. The costumes were $69.99 to $99.99 (it was in one of my pics). I'll try to upload my other photos later tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Amongst the xmas holiday merchandise on the "kitchen" shelves at HOMEGOODS yesterday, I saw these items from my favorite whimsical company, Fred. Didn't see them when I stopped in a TJMaxx (maybe not on the shelves yet) but did find other "Fred" products there, such as the Bone Chillers (skull and crossbone ice cube molds). A number of online stores carry Fred products but HomeGoods pricing is pretty good on these items in comparison; and if you can pick up in the store, you save on shipping as well. The NomSkulls were 7.99 for a set of 4, and I only saw one pkg of them which I bought. There were multiples of the other items.



















I think you could make cute little ice cream pops with the Scream molds, freeze the ice cream, pop out and insert sucker sticks and refreeze. I'm sure you could use Wilton black food color spray to apply to the hollows of the eyes and mouth.


Update: were in a different city today and stopped in the HomeGoods/TJMaxx store there and found 2 more boxes of the NumSkull cupcake molds. So these products are definitely hitting the shelves right about now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are really neat Thanks for the heads-up, GoS


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Darnit I just bought the Brain Freeze from ThinkGeek. Oh well. Maybe I'll go get more. Been looking for the Tetris and Gin and Titonic ones as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Xane said:


> Darnit I just bought the Brain Freeze from ThinkGeek. Oh well. Maybe I'll go get more. Been looking for the Tetris and Gin and Titonic ones as well.



I have seen the Gin and Titonic molds in TJMaxx. While shopping in HG this week I saw the Pick Your Nose cups, Cool Jazz, one of the toast presses Holy Toast, Chillipedes, and IcePalace. That's all I can remember. Here's their website. Lots of cool new stuff in the Fall and Spring catalogs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Xane said:


> Darnit I just bought the Brain Freeze from ThinkGeek. Oh well. Maybe I'll go get more. Been looking for the Tetris and Gin and Titonic ones as well.



Hi Xane, remembered your request and if you haven't found the Gin and Titonic mold just saw this on sale over at Perpetual Kid. I have purchased from them on a number of occasions (they carry a number of Fred and Friends items BTW) and very happy with my experience with them.

BTW they also have the Brain Freeze in stock, just not on sale: http://www.perpetualkid.com/brain-freeze-ice-cube-tray.aspx


----------

